# Ich habe Windows und Linux installiert und möchte jetzt Linux wieder löschen



## Timo Rickert (27. September 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe auf einem Rechner einmal WinXP und Linux installiert, nun blauche ich aber den Plattenplatz den die Linux Partitionen einnehmen. Kann ich einfach die Linux Partitionen formatieren oder muss ich erst den Bootbereich neu schreiben.(und wenn, wie mache ich das ?)
 Der Bootloader kann auch installiert bleiben, das ist mir egal..


----------



## DVD2k (27. September 2005)

Kommt drauf an, welchen Bootmanager du nimmst.
Wenn du lilo nimmst, dann wird es etwas schwierig.
Wenn du den windows-bootmanager nimmst, oder einen anderen bootmanager kannste die Partition normalerweise einfach löschen.
Nen kleinen Tipp:
Besorg dir mal
*PowerQuest Partition Magic* (bei WinXP ist mindestens version 8 erforderlich),
das hat einen einen Bootmanager, und noch weitere Partitionstools.
damit kannste dann (vorrübergehend) die Linux Partition verstecken, und so gefahrlos testen, ob es möglich ist, die Partition einfach zu löschen.
*Aber bitte die ' Notfalldisketten ' unbedingt erstellen *


----------



## JohannesR (27. September 2005)

Einfach die Linux-Partitionen löschen, von der Windows-XP-CD booten, diese komische Konsole aufmachen und das Fix-Master-Boot-Record-Tool ausführen. Kannst aber auch im Forum suchen, dieses Thema gab es schon ca.... öhm, 1.000 mal? 
Ausserdem kostet PowerQuest Partition Magic ordentlich Geld, und besorgen klingt so... illegal? ;-]


----------



## DVD2k (27. September 2005)

> Ausserdem kostet PowerQuest Partition Magic ordentlich Geld, und besorgen klingt so... illegal?



Nicht unbedingt...

1. kann man es sich von einem Freund ausleihen. ;-] 
2. kann man versuchen, ob man eine Demoversion bekommt  

Also bitte nicht immer nur negativ denken  ^^


----------



## JohannesR (27. September 2005)

Ersteres dürfte auch illegal sein, da man das Programm verwendet, ohne im Besitz einer gültigen Lizenz zu sein, und eine Demo finde ich auch nicht...?


----------



## fluessig (28. September 2005)

Nunja, bezüglich der Lizenzfrage: Man müsste natürlich nachlesen was in der EULA steht, wobei gerade in so einem Fall die Gültigkeit einer so überraschenden Klausel fraglich wäre. Prinzipiell ist das Programm nicht an eine Hardware gebunden und so lange ich es nicht auf 2 oder mehr Rechner gleichzeitig laufen lasse, sehe ich keine Berechtigung die Nutzung als illegal zu erwägen.

Abgesehen davon ist die Lösung ohne Partion Magic wohl fast genauso gut - zumindest preislich gesehen im Vorteil ;-)


----------



## Pump3r (30. September 2005)

fixboot 
fixmbr

die 2 Befehle brauchst du mehr net


----------

